
It’s better to be born rich than gifted - myinnerbanjo
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2018/10/09/its-better-be-born-rich-than-talented/?noredirect=on&utm_source=reddit.com&utm_term=.2ab4d5307cce
======
erpaa
Unfortunately same applies in Nordic countries too, where all education is
free and all students get 500€ monthly no-questions-asked free money and
housing.

------
gaspoweredcat
this is no surprise, i imagine university would have been a breeze if i hadnt
had to also work full time to cover my living costs, it doesnt matter how
intelligent you are when you barely have the time or energy to do the work to
an acceptable standard let alone to an exceptional one

------
lixtra
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18209249](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18209249)

